# Why does cannabis turn your eyes red?



## 420SOS (Jul 23, 2019)

I am doing a research on the side effects of cannabis and I have found different reasons on why people's eyes turn red when medicated, what do you guys think are the main reasons?


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 23, 2019)

THC lowers blood pressure dilating blood vessels in the eyes


----------



## 420SOS (Jul 23, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> THC lowers blood pressure dilating blood vessels in the eyes


Yes I have read that, what puzzles me is if it is something one can get to regulate, I know some folks who are always baked but don't seem to get red eyes at all


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 23, 2019)

x2...


----------



## 420SOS (Jul 23, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> x2...


Your name!


----------



## 420SOS (Jul 23, 2019)

420SOS said:


> Your name!


I tried sending you some emojis from my phone but they don't seem to work, I'll use the ones here


----------



## 420SOS (Jul 23, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> THC lowers blood pressure dilating blood vessels in the eyes


My most reliable source agrees with you! https://thcdetox.biz/blog/why-does-weed-make-your-eyes-red/


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 24, 2019)

Mine turn red ....when I run out lol.


----------



## 420SOS (Jul 24, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


>


----------



## 420SOS (Jul 24, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Mine turn red ....when I run out lol.
> 
> View attachment 253740


Hahaha, best answer!


----------



## Supernuggs (Jul 24, 2019)

420SOS said:


> I am doing a research on the side effects of cannabis and I have found different reasons on why people's eyes turn red when medicated, what do you guys think are the main reasons?



I read an article and in the article is suggested that your eyes go red because when you smoke cannabis your veins open up and allow more blood flow. Or it is what burnin1 said. I can't remember which


----------



## Cannapoop (Apr 2, 2021)

Red eyes are typically a classic, telltale giveaway that someone’s smoked cannabis. For certain individuals, it’s a guaranteed occurrence, while for others who seem to be less sensitive, red eyes may come and go depending on the quantity or quality of the cannabis they consume.


----------

